# Here is the new foster.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

He is still nameless.... But we are working on it...... More later on ..been a crazy weekend..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How cute! ...........


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, he is so cute - love his ears! How's my girl Maggie with the little one?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Mary, he is so cute - love his ears! How's my girl Maggie with the little one?


Doing her normal.. the puppy went up to her and she pawed it twice showed her teeth and walked away...... EVERYTHING IS NORMAL WITH MAGGS


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

And hows the King handling all this? Pup is beautiful by the way.....Hes so lucky to have you!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

awww he's adorable, bet there wont be a problem finding him a forever home


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You got yourself another cute one there. I love his curly ears.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> And hows the King handling all this? Pup is beautiful by the way.....Hes so lucky to have you!


Hootie was given kisses...Im sending you a pm


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG He is soooo cute. I'm sure you wont have him very long, so post lots of pictures!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'M IN LOVE..... He is so darling.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty! he doesn't have any sisters does he? Layla needs a sister!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> what a beauty! he doesn't have any sisters does he? Layla needs a sister!


He has 4 brothers and 2 sister....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i have talked to ten thousand golden breeders today, have yet to find anyone with litters ready (that i was happy with)

you don't happen to have info on those sisters do you?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think I feel a "puppy transport" in the making...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I think I feel a "puppy transport" in the making...


i think you are right!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

He's a doll, Mary. What BIG eyes, you should call him 'Looker'


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The lady we got the puppies from adopted there mom out for 10.00. They didnt tell the new owners that the dog was expecting... I know the dad was a golden as well... NO health clearances etc....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> He's a doll, Mary. What BIG eyes, you should call him 'Looker'


He is the biggest one out of the litter...what a great lil guy/... so far no accidents with any of the puppies. not even in there crates.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> The lady we got the puppies from adopted there mom out for 10.00. They didnt tell the new owners that the dog was expecting... I know the dad was a golden as well... *NO health clearances etc*....


I feel those sometimes make the best dogs, their lines arn't over-bred. They could always go through the AKC ILP program and still be shown in performance.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's so sweet! His sweet face reminds me of my Bridge boy Sam. Sammy's always a cute name.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> what a beauty! he doesn't have any sisters does he? Layla needs a sister!


No, what you really mean is that Layla needs a brother!!! :

Mary, that puppy is absolutely adorable :smooch:! He looks on the small side, sort of like Sasha when she first came home. Whenever I held her on my shoulder I felt like I was holding a kitten and kept waiting for her to start purring!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> No, what you really mean is that Layla needs a brother!!! :
> 
> Mary, that puppy is absolutely adorable :smooch:! He looks on the small side, sort of like Sasha when she first came home. Whenever I held her on my shoulder I felt like I was holding a kitten and kept waiting for her to start purring!


He weights 9 pounds.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG Mary...he is too cute for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think you should call him "TC" = "too cute"!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaaawwwwwwww...what a cutie he is!!!!!!:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhh how cute!!!!!!! no no no..no more puppies here......... keeps telling self.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my, he is so cute and tiny!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

TC, I love that! He is a cutie that's for sure!!!:wave:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at those eyes.......:doh: 

What a cutie......


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cute...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww Mary, what a doll he is, lil charmer with those eyes


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

He's a doll! I love those ears and alert eyes. He looks like he could be a mischievious one!!! (which I love of course!)

Angie


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

oops double posted


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Arthur is the first thing I thought of when I saw him. I think he's an Arthur for sure.

I can help with transport to Indiana. Michigan (and my house) is right on the way!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I called hubby & he asked "how soon could we get one?" he can't stand to see "his little girl" sad. he's going to make a good dad someday...

I told him I hadn't heard anything yet, don't get excited-but I know that he is sitting at the firehouse waiting to hear any news!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I called hubby & he asked "how soon could we get one?" he can't stand to see "his little girl" sad. he's going to make a good dad someday...
> 
> I told him I hadn't heard anything yet, don't get excited-but I know that he is sitting at the firehouse waiting to hear any news!


The rescue cant adopt him out until hes been neutered. I will say this ,he is a very good puppy... he has slept most of the day and hasnt had a accident yet.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> he is a very good puppy... he has slept most of the day and hasnt had a accident yet.


THat is exactly how Mrs Hooch describes me to her friends. He sleeps alot abd doesn;t have accident in the house. And with as many water pills as I take that is a good thing or it could be a messy house. ROFL


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh so adorable. How could you not love that face!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Another cutie! Gosh, I can't hardly stand it - I want to come to your house and love on all the goldies you have there! I really enjoy all the pictures you post of your special guys and gals! (Especially Abbie - just adore that gal!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is to cute, love those eyes


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> THat is exactly how Mrs Hooch describes me to her friends. He sleeps alot abd doesn;t have accident in the house. And with as many water pills as I take that is a good thing or it could be a messy house. ROFL


ROFLMA!!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Now, he's a looker! Think he'd be perfectly named "Prince" as in Charming!

Kathy
Mom to Belle & Trooper


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> OMG Mary...he is too cute for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think you should call him "TC" = "too cute"!!


I like Lisa's suggestion, and that he is!! He's still quite young, right, esp. at only 9 lbs...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The rescue cant adopt him out until hes been neutered. I will say this ,he is a very good puppy... he has slept most of the day and hasnt had a accident yet.


I'm just curiouse, but does that mean you "have to" foster him til 6 months"? So adopters can't actually adopt young pups? Have there been experiences with people not neutering when they said they would?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunny Delight said:


> I'm just curiouse, but does that mean you "have to" foster him til 6 months"? So adopters can't actually adopt young pups? Have there been experiences with people not neutering when they said they would?


They can be done as early as 3-4 months on the males. Some foster them until its done and then sign the papers.... It has to do with the agriculture department that we cant adopt them out before hand or we lose our lic.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunny Delight said:


> I like Lisa's suggestion, and that he is!! He's still quite young, right, esp. at only 9 lbs...


Hes 7 weeks old...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

He's adorable ....just like all of your goldens


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hes 7 weeks old...


Whoa! Then I guess he's not that tiny after all! Sunny was only 6 lbs at 7 weeks. But she's a feminine girly girl!:


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

Name him Chester.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just adorable. I like the name TC. And when he gets to the wild stage you can still call him TC (totally crazy). I know he will get his furever home soon.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

DebsiLou said:


> Name him Chester.


Wait!!! Who are you???????? LOL


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

How can no one want him? He's too adorable!


----------

